# 42" or 48" Crate for Lisl?



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

What are you all using for your adult-size crates?

Lisl has a 36" crate that she is on the verge of outgrowing and I'm shopping for either a 42" or 48" crate.

Of course I don't want it too small, but a 48" crate takes up a sizeable section of real estate in my utility room.

She is a female for those that don't know her or me, and will conform to the large side of the breed standard for females.

So what size are you all using for your large females? Cost is not a factor, so whatever you all recommend I will purchase.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two adult males and my "extended use" crates are 42". They aren't currently crated at home but if we have guests over, or they need crate rest for something, etc then I use a 42". For compact travel (like when I'm carpooling with a friend and we have 3-5 dogs in one vehicle) I use a 36".


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

OK thanks.

One vote for a 42" crate.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old. he was in a crate
that could house a full grown Great Dane. i never used dividers.
once my dog was 15 months maybe 18 months the crate wasn't used.
it was stored in the basement.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope to retire the crate one day too, but I'm a long way from 15-18 months old.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Lila is a little taller than standard and her ears poke out of our 42" crate. She probably should be in the 48".


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

OK, one for the 48" for slightly taller than standard.

Thanks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We use 36" crates at the dog shows (and in the van), but 42" crates at home. Plenty big enough for a largish female.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Alright. 42" is leading.

I'll wait until tomorrow evening to order after a few others have a chance to post.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In the house, I use 42s for females, 48s for males, and in the car I use 36" for both.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Another 42". Thanks.

Looks like I'm ordering a 42".


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill chime in for the 48". Yeah 6 inches may not seem like much more space but if you we're in a crate, 6 inches more may seem like a dream 

Emma's a larger female and we have never regretted the 48". I was going through the same predicament you are. Then again Emma (2 yrs) lays in it now for maybe an hour a day. I can't remember the last time she was crated. Maybe 8 months ago...

We just keep it so she always has "her" space. And trust me, space is luxury in our apt. a 650 sq ft studio...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

42" for the car and 48" for the house. You can make a big crate smaller with a divider, but can't make a small crate bigger. Go with the 48".


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 48" in the house (I like how they have extra room in there) and 36" in the car. I also have the x-pen if I need it.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I do a lot of rescue...and the difference for an adult dog in a 42" vs. 48"? I'll go with the 48" every time...if for home use.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

another vote for 48" here. Riley and Shasta both use(d) 48" crates and they seem to enjoy that extra 6 inches to stretch out and lay in funny positions.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I have two adult males and my "extended use" crates are 42". They aren't currently crated at home but if we have guests over, or they need crate rest for something, etc then I use a 42". For compact travel (like when I'm carpooling with a friend and we have 3-5 dogs in one vehicle) I use a 36".


Same setup that I have. 42 in the house and 36 in the car.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 48" in the house. It gives them plenty of room to stretch and turn around. If you have the room, that's the one I'd go for.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

48" is the way to go, IMHO. The 36" gets a little tight with a pillow in the bottom and our GSD is slightly above standard in height and lenght. The 48" is like a mini apartment, lol. That, and in a serious pinch, like an emergency evacuation for something, you can throw the divider up and put another dog or a bunch of cats on the other side.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the input. I'm ordering the 48".


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

80 pound male - 42" at home, 36'' in vehicle.
90 pound male - 48'' at home, 42" in vehicle.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I have already ordered the 48" crate and it should be arriving Thursday.

I'm sure it will have enough room for a Countess.


----------

